# Sticky  Benchmarking Software and Discussion



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Benchmarking Software and Discussion" forum:*


Benchmarking Essentials
SuperPi 32m Top Times
SuperPi 1m Top Times
Top 30 3DMark Fire Strike Scores
Top 30 3DMark11 Scores x1/x2/x3/x4
Top 30 Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Scores
Top 30 Valley 1.0 Scores


----------

